# RIP Paul Naumann



## faracaster

Oh my......I can't believe I'm typing this.....this is terrible, terrible news. 

"Iconic Canadian band A Foot In Coldwater carved an enduring name for themselves in Canadian rock history with a quartet of albums produced by Frank Davies for Daffodil Records (here), Island (in the UK) and Elektra (in the US) in the mid ’70s. The band’s signature tune and biggest hit was “Make Me Do Anything You Want,” easily recognized by guitarist Paul Naumann’s fluid guitar solo on the break. Naumann passed away in Tao, New Mexico from an unspecified illness on Tuesday, October 20. We salute a Canadian rock pioneer and offer our heartfelt condolences to his family and friends."


----------



## Mooh

Damn. Interesting guy and band. An era just ground to a halt. 

RIP

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ronmac

Sad.

The guitar solo mentioned is one of those instantly recognized, and a real mood changer, for me. No matter where I am, what I am doing or the demeanor of the moment, as soon as I hear that solo it takes me to another place, and gives me an instant "reset". 

I wish there was music on the radio now that excited me as much.


----------



## hollowbody

Name didn't ring a bell until I youtubed the song. Great song and a great solo. So many great unknown Canadian acts out there. RIP Paul.


----------



## Big_Daddy

hollowbody said:


> Name didn't ring a bell until I youtubed the song. Great song and a great solo. So many great unknown Canadian acts out there. RIP Paul.


Exactly. Shades of Joe Walsh there. Sorry to hear of his death.


----------



## mhammer

That solo did for Leslie speakers what Rocky Mountain Way did for talkboxes and Tales of Brave Ulysses did for wah-wahs. Pretty influential if you ask me.


----------



## PaulS

Make Me Do was just the beginning for Naumann. There were a lot of great guitar sounds that he played... He was one of my favorites in that era, one of the greats. The solo part for make me do was fairly easy to learn, the phrasing and emotion was a whole different story. Sad to hear that he is gone.


----------



## v-verb

Rip............


----------



## Spikezone

Here's a YouTube link of one of his songs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDNOulcy_Rs&feature=related

Very tasteful...a great loss!
-Mikey


----------



## edward

What a loss. There was a guitarist and a band that never received the recognition that they deserved. Paul had a unique style that I never get tired of listening to. Check out the compilation albums if you're not familiar with the work. Great stuff.


----------

